
China has no good options for retaliating against Trump’s Huawei ban - msh
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/29/18637291/huawei-ban-trump-trade-war-china-united-states-tariffs
======
NotPaidToPost
No good _short term_ options.

Trump will claim victory in the trade negotiations and be long gone when the
profound result of his actions are felt (China and others moving away from US
tech).

